# Trucking Bees



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Any trucker that will help you load and knows when to drive, when to water and rest the bees is worth the extra money.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Paid 2.85 per mile this yr. for trucks with nets and the driver ties down


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes i would pay .30 a mile more even if he didn't have all that stuff, but just had the knowledge of how to haul bees properly and when to water and stop.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My trucker supplies the truck and trailer and has his own suit. He gets on top of the load to spread the net and set the spreader boards where he wants them. I pay him $3.00/mile.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The $2.75 to $3.00 rate has been the norm for awhile. The way I see it that should be what the good drivers get and it should go down from there, unfortunately too often when you need a truck beggars can't be choosers. A little trick I devised this spring is to keep an extra bee suit around for the driver that shows up without one and says he can't help. Either have him give it back on the other end after he gets unloaded or deduct the cost from his freight bill.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

How far do you transport before you "rest" the bees, and what does that involve or how? Also How do you water the bees, just mist them? thanks for the info, i will be moving mine down south this year and it is going to be a new experience.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Moving bees south for winter is never the issue. In fact the bees stay in boxes till you hit mid Ga mid day in December and January. Its coming back home you have to soak them when temps are near or in 90s. throw a super soaker hose over the top of the load and hook to the water spigots at your local truck stops after dark. You are talking 2 day drive, a good trucker will do it in 24 hours.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, so your just soaking the outside of the stack to cool them and let them grab water as needed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is what not to do.

http://www.aetv.com/shipping-wars/episode-guide/season-4/bidder-bee-ware--47#47

thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8741946/Shipping.Wars.S04E11.HDTV.x264-CLDD


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

where are his nets, he deserves what he gets


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

scokat said:


> ok, so your just soaking the outside of the stack to cool them and let them grab water as needed.


Thats all I have ever done. However the furthest I have ever hauled bees is from Central East Tx to NY. I didnt even use a super soaker hose. I just used a standard garden hose with a ******* sprayer on the end. Soaked em for about 20 minutes every evening and a quick wash at every fuel stop.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Here is what not to do.
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/shipping-wars/episode-guide/season-4/bidder-bee-ware--47#47
> 
> thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8741946/Shipping.Wars.S04E11.HDTV.x264-CLDD


Idiots like that give those of us who doing the right way a bad name.


----------

